# Desert Wheatear pics Shropshire



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Good day out today

Desert Wheatear

Titterstone Clee Hill, Shropshire


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice, the male thats up here at Bempton RSPB is still present today, been 3 weeks since it was first seen there


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice shots...I'd like to see one of those.


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice!! Love wheatears!! So much personality! Fab pictures too


----------



## natrixpaul1969 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good photos. :2thumb:


----------



## Turner89 (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant pictures! they look great


----------

